# Feeling Almost Normal with Change in Diet



## canada (Mar 27, 2011)

For over two years, I have experienced many symptoms of IBS-D including stomach gurgling, belching, gas, urgent BMs, nausea, dizziness, a feeling of spaciness, stomach pain, frequent urination, cramps, headaches, stiff muscles, anxiety (leading to panic attacks), and being disheartened at the thought of never going on another road trip (to put it mildly).After much research, I think I have found a solution that is working for me because I am feeling closer to normal every day since changing my diet.These two books have helped me to understand how my digestive system may be affected by certain foods: Going Against the Grain by Melissa Diane Smith and especially Breaking the Vicious Cycle by Elaine Gottschall (scdiet.org).It was daunting to think of changing long-standing eating habits but it hasn’t been as difficult as I suspected and the results have been worth it because I feel like I have my life back. I hope this helps you, too.


----------



## lostman (Apr 8, 2011)

canada said:


> For over two years, I have experienced many symptoms of IBS-D including stomach gurgling, belching, gas, urgent BMs, nausea, dizziness, a feeling of spaciness, stomach pain, frequent urination, cramps, headaches, stiff muscles, anxiety (leading to panic attacks), and being disheartened at the thought of never going on another road trip (to put it mildly).After much research, I think I have found a solution that is working for me because I am feeling closer to normal every day since changing my diet.These two books have helped me to understand how my digestive system may be affected by certain foods: Going Against the Grain by Melissa Diane Smith and especially Breaking the Vicious Cycle by Elaine Gottschall (scdiet.org).It was daunting to think of changing long-standing eating habits but it hasn't been as difficult as I suspected and the results have been worth it because I feel like I have my life back. I hope this helps you, too.


These symptoms sound almost exactly like mine, down to a T! I also experience stomach gurgling, gas, belching, nausea, stiff muscles, headaches and frequent urination on a daily basis and every month or so I get severe abdominal pain. I've only recently been diagnosed with IBS-D though I've had the problem for a while now. Could you please go into detail about exactly what changes you made to your eating habits/diet, or at least give us the most effective techniques found in those two books you mentioned. Thanks so much, hope you can help!


----------



## humiliated (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/ here is a link for that diet Lostman you can also Google "Going against the Grain" and get lots of info on that one too.


----------

